# website - technical question



## silence882 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was hoping someone could answer a technical question with regards to my website.

A person running ebay auctions is linking directly to photos in one of the galleries. Does anyone know how to set my site so that I can decide which sites I want to block from being able to link to the galleries?

I've gotten some advice about using a .htaccess file, but I dunno how to go about implementing it. Does anyone know of a decent webbuilding info site that might help?

Thanks,

--Stephen


----------



## gore42 (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know how to allow some people to deep link your photos and block others... but blocking everyone from deep linking should be easy enough. For those who you are allowing to use your photos, they'll just have to upload them to their own webspace 

I hope that you do find some way to allow certain people to direct link. I'll keep an eye on the thread.

- Matt


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 14, 2006)

Stephen, you have to realize that this is a PRIME opportunity for an awesome prank.

Step 1: Remame your photo.
Step 2: Upload a digusting/strange photo and name it the same as the photo that the eBay dude linked to.
Step 3: Profit.

I will gladly help with your search for a photo should you take on this quest.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 14, 2006)

What is it with eBay vendors??? They must think they are above ethics.


----------



## Mahon (Nov 14, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Stephen, you have to realize that this is a PRIME opportunity for an awesome prank.
> 
> Step 1: Remame your photo.
> Step 2: Upload a digusting/strange photo and name it the same as the photo that the eBay dude linked to.
> ...



This will be interesting! :rollhappy: 

If you don't ask my questioning, who's the eBay vendor?

-Pat


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 15, 2006)

I vote for Zach's idea!!!

Jon


----------



## Tony (Nov 15, 2006)

Dude, tubgirl. They'll never steal your pics again

Moderator Edit: I removed the link. We're against censorship and all, but I don't think this place is quite ready for direct links to tubgirl! -Z


----------



## Mahon (Nov 15, 2006)

Tony said:


> Dude, tubgirl. They'll never steal your pics again
> 
> Moderator Edit: I removed the link. We're against censorship and all, but I don't think this place is quite ready for direct links to tubgirl! -Z



...ummm

gross... 

-Pat


----------



## Gideon (Nov 15, 2006)

Stephen, do you have some sort of control panel? (part of your hosting package) Something like CPanel?

In there you find a Hotlink Protection setup.


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 15, 2006)

Please do it, Stephen. Please.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 15, 2006)

Zach's idea of swapping pics is interesting, but I'm far too lazy. Plus the auctions are over. Maybe if the vendor does it again, I'll replace pics. I forget the eBay vendor's name, but they're in Thailand and selling flasks on eBay US, UK, and Aus.

I am also proud to report that I have never given in to temptation and clicked on a link to 'tubgirl.' I do not know what it is! 

Unfortunately, the hosting control panel thing isn't very advanced and the support people can't help me all that much. I've been trying to use an Apache function, but since I know nothing about it, I keep causing errors. I don't wanna block all direct outside linking, since I don't really care as long as the use isn't commercial.

--Stephen


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 15, 2006)

You're bumming me out.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 16, 2006)

It wouldn't be so bad if they'd at least give you credit.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 16, 2006)

Alright Zach, if he does it again I'll expect you to have an appropriate inappropriate picture at the ready!

It's Peter C.'s pic, so he's the one that should at least be credited. Also it's a link, not an img tag, so it's not as egregious as it could be. Still, I don't like it and will respond if necessary.

Or I suppose I could just ask the seller not to directly link to the pics on my site. That's just not as fun, though.

--Stephen


----------

